# Mast cells and nerves tickle in the tummy Implications for inflammatory bowel disease and irritable bowel syndrome.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mast cells and nerves tickle in the tummy Implications for inflammatory bowel disease and irritable bowel syndrome. Pharmacol Ther. 2007 Jul 18; [Epub ahead of print] LinksMast cells and nerves tickle in the tummy Implications for inflammatory bowel disease and irritable bowel syndrome.Rijnierse A, Nijkamp FP, Kraneveld AD.Department of Pharmacology and Pathophysiology, Utrecht Institute for Pharmaceutical Sciences, Utrecht University, The Netherlands.Mast cells are well known as versatile cells capable of releasing and producing a variety of inflammatory mediators upon activation and are often found in close proximity of neurons. In addition, inflammation leads to local activation of neurons resulting in the release neuropeptides, which also play an important immune modulatory role by stimulation of immune cells. In intestinal disorders like inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), the number of mast cells is known to be much higher than in the normal intestine. Moreover, both these disorders are also reported to be associated with alterations in neuropeptide content and in neural innervation. Mutual association between mast cells and enteric nerves has been demonstrated to be increased in pathophysiological conditions and contribute to spreading and amplification of the response in IBD and IBS. In this review the focus lies on studies appointed to the direct interaction between mast cells and nerves in IBD, IBS, and animal models for these disorders so far.PMID: 17719089


----------

